# SMS-Abzocke



## thepolice (16 März 2006)

Wer hat SMS-Nachrichten auf sein Handy bekommen OHNE Preisangabe? Oder wer hat die AGB´s nicht gelesen und hat deshalb eine sehr hohe Telefonrechnung? Oder ist jemand auf angebliche PKW-Verkaufsanzeigen zugespamt worden?

Wenn eines der Themen auf jemanden zutrifft, meldet euch bitte per Privatnachricht hier in meinem Postfach.

Vielen Dank.

An die Moderatoren: Sorry, wegen der Mail Adresse im letzten Beitrag. Hatte ich übersehen. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------

